# newbie looking for advice on slim tank.



## agepag (Feb 13, 2015)

So we are finishing the basement and will be putting in a wall to separate two rooms. I would like to incorporate a 2 way tank, approximate size will be 60" × 40" x 12". I know it will be to thin for fish, but I want it to have plants and a bubble feature. Any suggestions or feedback?
Thanks


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Lots of Cardinal tetras (chat with Finatics, he may be able to get you a good price on a bulk buy)

Wouldn't worry about bubbles, go with some nice plants, and you should have a killer display (this coming from a saltwater guy)


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

J_T said:


> Lots of Cardinal tetras (chat with Finatics, he may be able to get you a good price on a bulk buy)
> 
> Wouldn't worry about bubbles, go with some nice plants, and you should have a killer display (this coming from a saltwater guy)


The trick for a deep tank like that is a few power heads to keep the water moving. Fresh water and salt. Very good lighting too is a must for such a deep tank if you plan to grow plants...


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Look into the Gyre. New power head, wide, slim powerhead. 

Pretty awesome flow, without hammering anything in front of it. Can be mounted horizontal, or vertical. Might be a good fit in this tank. One on each end maybe. They create a good wave motion.


----------



## agepag (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks for the input. Keepic them it coming. Also can anyone recommend someone to build this tank, or should I just call the local glass guy and build it myself?


----------



## agepag (Feb 13, 2015)

Also, the whole bubble idea came from the tv show niptuck. My wife loved the idea of the big tank behind the doctors desk, and you really never saw fish, just a big tank with bubbles. It created the perfect distraction and look. Hopefully I can accomplish that.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

agepag said:


> Thanks for the input. Keepic them it coming. Also can anyone recommend someone to build this tank, or should I just call the local glass guy and build it myself?


If you trust yourself to build a possible insurance claim, go for it! Its not for everyone! Nothing scarier than your wife asking if the seam looks okay! There are lots of tank builders. And even though the price seems high, think of piece of mind 



agepag said:


> Also, the whole bubble idea came from the tv show niptuck. My wife loved the idea of the big tank behind the doctors desk, and you really never saw fish, just a big tank with bubbles. It created the perfect distraction and look. Hopefully I can accomplish that.


Ah yes... I remember the first time I came into the room when my wife was watching that.... Um, what are you watching, and why didn't you call me? Dang!

The reason I wouldn't do bubbles is the gas exchange. The plants you want will need the CO2, and the bubbles are going to be dissipating it out of the tank fast! You could always do a false panel inside the tank. Contain the bubbles in a tank, in the tank. Then you get everything you want.

Just keep in mind looking after the tank. Its easy to make the partition, but can you easily clean around it etc. Grab some cardboard, build the tank, and ponder it. Easier when you have a full sized box in front of you, than picturing it in your head.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

J_T said:


> The reason I wouldn't do bubbles is the gas exchange. The plants you want will need the CO2, and the bubbles are going to be dissipating it out of the tank fast!
> .


This is not true. It only applies if there is a surplus of CO2, as in when it is injected. The concentration of CO2 will remain in equilibrium with the concentration in the air. CO2 is more soluble in water than oxygen , so the more movement, the more likely that the concentration will be the same as in the air.
As far as a 12" wide, 40" tall tank goes, the word that comes to mind is nightmare. It would be next to impossible to reach the bottom because it is so narrow. A tank like this would be expensive as well as you would need very thick glass.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

BillD said:


> This is not true. It only applies if there is a surplus of CO2, as in when it is injected. The concentration of CO2 will remain in equilibrium with the concentration in the air. CO2 is more soluble in water than oxygen , so the more movement, the more likely that the concentration will be the same as in the air.
> As far as a 12" wide, 40" tall tank goes, the word that comes to mind is nightmare. It would be next to impossible to reach the bottom because it is so narrow. A tank like this would be expensive as well as you would need very thick glass.


.... goes back the the marine section....

Learned something new. I was basing this off of posts I have read with users having sumps on planted tanks. They had a hell of a time keeping CO2 levels up.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

A 40" deep tank will be very hard to clean also lighting would be difficult to get down to the plants. The expense of this tank would be huge as the glass would have to be very thick, with a pane of glass 60" x 40" that is capable of holding back a half ton of water. The glass would be about 3/4" thick, the tank alone would weigh about 500 lbs. total weight of tank and water would be about 1500lbs. Nice idea good luck.


----------



## agepag (Feb 13, 2015)

Well back to the drawing board! Maybe I will call some tank builders and get there input in this project, or look into those 'picture frame' in wall tanks. I have seen some on the net and they look pretty nice


----------



## agepag (Feb 13, 2015)

Looks like I may have found a solution, walltanks.com has some nice in wall tanks. I am going to give them a call tomorrow and see what they say.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

J_T said:


> .... goes back the the marine section....
> 
> Learned something new. I was basing this off of posts I have read with users having sumps on planted tanks. They had a hell of a time keeping CO2 levels up.


Indeed you would if you were injecting CO2 and trying to keep an unnaturally high level of CO2 in the water. For people who aren't injecting, it seems to me that more flow/surface agitation would help the plants. A well lit, heavily planted tank, could quickly have most of the CO2 consumed by the plants.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

With regard to bob123s post of the glass thickness, I think 3/4" might be on the thin side. The BA shark tank in Whitby is 1" glass and is only 36" tall.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

BillD said:


> Indeed you would if you were injecting CO2 and trying to keep an unnaturally high level of CO2 in the water. For people who aren't injecting, it seems to me that more flow/surface agitation would help the plants. A well lit, heavily planted tank, could quickly have most of the CO2 consumed by the plants.


Seems logical! Thanks for the explanation

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agepag (Feb 13, 2015)

Ok so what are your thoughts/opinions on walltanks.com?


----------



## agepag (Feb 13, 2015)

Anyone? I am going to start framing the basement this weekend and have to figure out if I am going to install this wall tank? Anyone else recommend a place to buy a wall tank in Ontario.
Thanks


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

Aint no such thing as a wall tank. Find one with the depth to fit ur wall. I'd suggest KIJIJI if your ok with used. just build the wall around the tank you can get your hands on. I would stay away from taller tanks, keeping it under 25 inches and wider. Then just leave yourself a some room under the tank for easy access to filters/sumps whatever. And access to the lighting. 

Buy some hardy fish, plant the heck outta it with easy plants. BAM your done. 

LOL good luck


----------



## agepag (Feb 13, 2015)

tranceaddict said:


> Aint no such thing as a wall tank. Find one with the depth to fit ur wall. I'd suggest KIJIJI if your ok with used. just build the wall around the tank you can get your hands on. I would stay away from taller tanks, keeping it under 25 inches and wider. Then just leave yourself a some room under the tank for easy access to filters/sumps whatever. And access to the lighting.
> 
> Buy some hardy fish, plant the heck outta it with easy plants. BAM your done.
> 
> LOL good luck


Thanks, but walltanks.com sells them. The wall cannot be that thick so thats why I was looking at there tanks, only 8". It looks like they are the only company in the GTA that makes a thin tank.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I would make it about 24 high max, higher and it is very hard to reach to clean and lighting it would be very hard for plants.

Fish are fairly easy, go with small ones like neon tetras and stuff.


----------



## agepag (Feb 13, 2015)

The 2 I'm looking at are both 24" high so that will work. I just want to see if there's someone closer to me that sells or makes custom tanks. I will Keep looking


----------

